# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Severe Allergic Reaction to Minoxidil: What will happen to my hair?

## Bee38

Hello everyone,

I am 29 years old and I had normal hair until I have noticed some slight thinning at the front of my scalp. I did not suffer from hair loss at all and was leading a healthy lifestyle. I did not use a lot of products to style my hair. I also used a sulfate-free shampoo and my scalp was healthy overall. 

I saw my dermatologist one day and she suggested mesotherapy to boost the area that was thinning in front of my scalp. She first put me on minoxidil 2%. And there, every possible bad thing that I have never imagined could happen, actually happened to me.

After two weeks of use, I developed a severe allergic reaction: eczema and intense itching behind the ears, crazy itchy rash on my neck, chest area, and back, also this rash changed places along the day, I had rash on my forehead, eyebrows, chin, anywhere imaginable on my head, I also had itchy scalp, my face was so bloated that I couldn't recognize myself in the mirror, my eyes were watery and felt like they were popping out, my head felt like constantly burning, it was an extremely uncomfortable situation that disturbed me even in my sleep. 

I then went back to my dermatologist who told me to immediately stop using minoxidil and gave me injections of antibiotics for three days to stop the allergy. I started to recover after a week, during which MY HAIR WAS FALLING OFF like crazy. I mean, I am used to losing some hairs during the day, but this felt so unnatural.

This shedding went on for two weeks and I went through a stressful period. I thought I was going bald and I cried, I locked myself in my room and stopped all my activities, I was embarrassed to go out, I could not even go to work. I called my dermatologist and all she said that that is normal shedding and my hair will grow back. I could not believe what she said while my hair was "dying" in front of my eyes. I worried so much. I recognized how tough and distressful it is to lose one's hair and I thought of all people who are going through the same experience. So then, I gathered myself knowing that stressing will worsen the situation. I let go of worrying so much and accepted what was happening to me. 

I did not ask for this in the first place and I was totally fine with my hair. I kind of regret using minoxidil without getting informed about the short-term/long-term consequences. My hair is incredibly thinner. The shedding is stopping now (that is after 2/3 weeks of stopping minox and the allergic reaction) and things feel a lot better actually. My dermatologist did not give me any information whatsoever about what is going to happen to me. 

So, all I want to ask is that, after being obliged to stop minoxidil after 2 weeks of use, and going through a 2/3-week phase of shedding, is the hair that fell off going to grow back again? I don't want to use anything ever again, I am determined to only use natural treatments and take care of my scalp well even after what happened to me like argan oil, almond oil, herbal oils, green tea, vervain, working out, eating balanced and healthy as much as I can, drink water, and most of all try not to stress out. 

Please help me, does anyone know whether hair grows back after stopping minoxidil after 2 weeks of use and an allergic reaction?

----------


## Louish

No one "knows" for sure but in theory it should grow back. Depends on the actual damage. All you can do is wait a few months and see for yourself.

----------


## Bee38

Thank you Louish. That is actually the only option I have. I will wait and post an update here if I see any changes. I was asking whether anyone had the same experience before and have seen changes.

----------

